

Scaling a site I wrote 2 years ago and need advice on correct planning methods - shacow
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/cum65/so_im_scaling_a_site_i_wrote_2_years_ago_and_need/
Cross post from reddit, hopefully this will bring more insight!&#60;p&#62;Thanks
======
shacow
Cross post from reddit, hopefully can gain more insight here.

Thanks

